

The Innovator's Dilemma: How Money Ruins Creativity - pmcpinto
http://www.forbes.com/sites/robasghar/2014/01/03/the-innovators-dilemma-how-money-ruins-creativity/

======
lowglow
I'm willing to live in a homeless shelter to realize my goals. I believe when
money has no power over a person, they are ultimately empowered to pursue
their dreams without repercussion or worry.

The best quote I've ever heard was from a billionaire who won and lost his
fortune many times over. He was asked why he kept going. His reply was that he
had come into the world with nothing, and was going to leave with nothing --
the _worst_ he could ever do was break even.

Money is a utility. Money is not a goal.

------
lazyjones
This isn't really a dilemma. Creativity doesn't vanish once you can afford to
do certain things you couldn't previously, well-funded companies just tend to
find ways to use the funds available to them to grow (ideally in addition to
developing own ideas for new projects). That doesn't mean they don't need
creativity to stay or become more profitable.

------
Vektorweg
In our world money describes your amount of freedom. No money, no freedom. A
bad world.

------
swombat
I stopped reading at the useless jab at Apple not being innovative.

